# my peptide cycle



## ken Sass (Aug 27, 2012)

you ask why not just do rips? well i think peptides will work just nowhere near as strong as rips and after reading these results http://www.professionalmuscle.com/f...86-exciting-grf1-29-ghrp-2-serum-gh-test.html i thought i would give it a go as my research animal receptors are virgin and if it works it should work on him and they are easier to get. and if it does not work i can always step up, i don''t think stepping down would work near as well. so now i need to find out how to get labs and see if i duplicate the results of the other post. gonna start with twice a day and may go up or down depending on if he gets any sides. dosage is grf1-29 at 100 mcg and ghrp 2 at 150 mcg. either way should be interesting. oh by the way research animal is a 235 pound pig


----------



## DF (Aug 28, 2012)

Good luck Ken.  I'll be interested in seeing your results.


----------



## Pikiki (Aug 28, 2012)

Good shit Ken, get it done bro


----------



## gymrat827 (Aug 28, 2012)

see they do work.  Im not sure if you will get good results.  but the question if they work or do not is no longer debatable.  

GL bro.  hope you like them.  if you got ?'s you can pm me.


----------



## ken Sass (Aug 29, 2012)

effects i have noticed in my animal. post injection, head rush type of feeling i wish i could give a better answer than that. within 10 min incredible hunger. within a hour sleepy. very vivid dreams.


----------



## theminister (Aug 29, 2012)

I am interested how you get on....


----------



## gymrat827 (Aug 29, 2012)

ken said:


> effects i have noticed in my animal. post injection, head rush type of feeling i wish i could give a better answer than that. within 10 min incredible hunger. within a hour sleepy. very vivid dreams.



this is what i get as well.  its funny, so much goes on all in 15 min.  3 min post you get a rush, then sweat, than you wana eat, then sleep.  comes and goes pretty quick


----------

